# pszdata 55.3 Full



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,
Does anyone have a link to download this please/

Thanks in advance


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought 55.3 full does not exist?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> I thought 55.3 full does not exist?


Why would you think this?

All Fxx have new F0xx-15-03-503 I-Level.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

I mean not trimmed, or with the new launcher 2.0 PRO the trimmed files will work? I have the new version. I guess I am confused in my old age...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

55.1 was the one and only "repaired" version. E-Sys Launcher for all versions after.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

AH, help, cannot activate FA?

Have a saved FA, and read,but cannot activate?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> AH, help, cannot activate FA?
> 
> Have a saved FA, and read,but cannot activate?


You cannot Save FA and Activate it without first hitting the Edit Button. It is a quirk in E-Sys. It is best not to save FA unless you have to Edit it too.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

This my car, guess I am really losing it.I am loading the saved FA that I modified when I VO coded. Let e=me try that agIN.
tx,
er


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nope same error, I tried both read, activate, save and edit, same error?


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like the new launcher 2.0, went back to old, works, Eli? Help


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

spadae2 said:


> I thought 55.3 full does not exist?


it actually 55.0 full (for now)


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

Could you please send me links to the latest ESys and Pszdata too?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jole14 said:


> Could you please send me links to the latest ESys and Pszdata too?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## 435iDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

could you pls send me the links too?


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,
Could you please sent me the link for 55.2, I guess the modified files are causing an issue with launcher 2.0 PRO. 
TX,
ER


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> Shawn,
> Could you please sent me the link for 55.2, I guess the modified files are causing an issue with launcher 2.0 PRO.
> TX,
> ER


Correct. Launcher 2.0 must use original Untrimmed files.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

435iDriver said:


> could you pls send me the links too?


PM sent.


----------



## xiaokewu (Apr 8, 2015)

spadae2 said:


> Shawn,
> Could you please sent me the link for 55.2, I guess the modified files are causing an issue with launcher 2.0 PRO.
> TX,
> ER


could you pls send me the links too? 
Thanks~


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

55.2 is same as 55.3?


----------



## steve640dgc (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn

can you pm me links to the latest e sys and pzdata to allow work on a 03/2015 F10 M5, current set up showing trimmed files.

Any assistance appreciated.


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

Shawn can you pm me the new 55.3 data and new esys download url


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sdt777 said:


> 55.2 is same as 55.3?


55.2 is same as 55.1. No new I-Levels, no new CAFD.

55.3 has F0xx-15-03-503 I-Levels for all Fxx chassis, and added 4 new CAFD.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xiaokewu said:


> could you pls send me the links too?
> Thanks~





steve640dgc said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> can you pm me links to the latest e sys and pzdata to allow work on a 03/2015 F10 M5, current set up showing trimmed files.
> 
> Any assistance appreciated.





swntr said:


> Shawn can you pm me the new 55.3 data and new esys download url


PM's sent.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh man, I needs to get 55.3 full


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sdt777 said:


> Oh man, I needs to get 55.3 full


I can't help you there.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

55.3 lite will be ok for now Shawn, thanks.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

link for 55.3 lite will be ok for now Shawn, if you can send please, 

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sdt777 said:


> link for 55.3 lite will be ok for now Shawn, if you can send please,
> 
> thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## paoki (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I use e-SysLauncher 3.26.1 token master with pszdata 54.1 and up until now I was all F models coding. If I can upgrade to the 55.3 pszdata continue coding? Because I've read that from pszdata 55.0 FDL no coding is possible. Is that correct?
Sorry for my english but that's the Google translator.
With best regards


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hi Shawn.
Is 55.3 finally usable now as everyone is requesting this version from you?

Best
Skyline1337


----------



## Linhperfume (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,

Can you please send me the links too thank u so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paoki said:


> Hi Guys,
> I use e-SysLauncher 3.26.1 token master with pszdata 54.1 and up until now I was all F models coding. If I can upgrade to the 55.3 pszdata continue coding? Because I've read that from pszdata 55.0 FDL no coding is possible. Is that correct?
> Sorry for my english but that's the Google translator.
> With best regards





Linhperfume said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me the links too thank u so much


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Skyline1337 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Is 55.3 finally usable now as everyone is requesting this version from you?
> 
> Best
> Skyline1337


Not exactly. It is like this.

v.54.1 PSdZData Full - Original untrimmed complete with firmware files.

v.55.1 PSdZData Lite - Repaired untrimmed version for use with any traditional .EST Token Solution or E-Sys Launcher 1.x.

v.55.2 PSdZData - Insignificant - No new I-levels / CAFD's.

v.55.3 PSdZData Lite - Original trimmed version for use only with E-Sys Launcher 2.x. Added only 4 new CAFD's.

There is little demand or will to make any Full version available since 54.1 due to flashing ECU's only to end up with trimmed CAFD's. For now, only a few people have E-Sys Launcher Pro version to properly deal with original trimmed files. When E-Sys Launcher Premium is released to the masses, then that will make Full version viable again.


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not exactly. It is like this.
> 
> v.54.1 PSdZData Full - Original untrimmed complete with firmware files.
> 
> ...


OK
So I'm among the few ones who have 55.3 flashed on their cars and can't code FEM_BODY. Damnit

Let's hope that TokenMasters sends me a copy of his Version. I've written him on his GMail-Account but he didn't answer the last 2 Mails. :-(


----------



## paoki (Jan 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thanks a lot for your help.
With best regards


----------



## BMW525T (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please send me the link to 55.3 full and to launcher 2.0 PRO


----------



## steve640dgc (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn can I have link to 55.3 I have new 2.0 launcher.

Many thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW525T said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link to 55.3 full and to launcher 2.0 PRO


No, sorry. I have neither. Scroll up and read my post #34.

55.3 Lite is available for those with E-Sys Launcher Pro 2.x, and that must come from TokenMaster. 55.3 Full was not made available due to the Trimmed CAFD's. After E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x is released, them Full PSdZData version will follow.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

steve640dgc said:


> Hi Shawn can I have link to 55.3 I have new 2.0 launcher.
> 
> Many thanks again


I replied to your same post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9049155&postcount=1368


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

syncroflash said:


> Hello,
> I need this versin, too. Would be nice to get more information. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, could you send me the link? Thank You!


----------



## hoonssi (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello,
I need this versin, too. could you send me the link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jiu-jitsu said:


> Hi, could you send me the link? Thank You!





hoonssi said:


> Hello,
> I need this versin, too. could you send me the link?


PM's sent.


----------



## jj_co (Sep 30, 2014)

My i3 is going to get updated next month, and from what I've read, the coding will be wiped out. I believe that I can re-code using PSzDATA 55.1 with E-Sys 3.26.1, is that correct? Can you send me a link to get PSzDATA 55.1?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jj_co said:


> My i3 is going to get updated next month, and from what I've read, the coding will be wiped out. I believe that I can re-code using PSzDATA 55.1 with E-Sys 3.26.1, is that correct? Can you send me a link to get PSzDATA 55.1?
> 
> Thanks!


And why would you think 55.1 would work?

The latest is now 55.4, and next month when you get updated, maybe it is 55.5 or 56.0.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn, is 55.4 full available?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sdt777 said:


> Hi Shawn, is 55.4 full available?


PM sent.


----------



## bmwfancn (Nov 17, 2014)

Can someone send me the link to 55.3 ? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwfancn said:


> Can someone send me the link to 55.3 ? Thanks.


Do you have E-Sys Launcher 2.x?


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have E-Sys Launcher 2.x.
Can someone send me the link to 55.3 ? Thanks.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Can I get this too Shawn? 

v.55.1 PSdZData Lite - Repaired untrimmed version for use with any traditional .EST Token Solution or E-Sys Launcher 1.x.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jole14 said:


> I have E-Sys Launcher 2.x.
> Can someone send me the link to 55.3 ? Thanks.





Aritaurus said:


> Can I get this too Shawn?
> 
> v.55.1 PSdZData Lite - Repaired untrimmed version for use with any traditional .EST Token Solution or E-Sys Launcher 1.x.
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thanks Shawn! I'm taking delivery of my F23 on Tuesday so this is perfect timing :thumbup:

By the way, this package is only 1.5GB. Were many of the old files removed? I'm guessing I need to keep 54.1 for that correct?


----------



## baolijie (Apr 26, 2015)

Can someone send me the link to 55.3 full or 55.4 full ? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aritaurus said:


> Thanks Shawn! I'm taking delivery of my F23 on Tuesday so this is perfect timing :thumbup:
> 
> By the way, this package is only 1.5GB. Were many of the old files removed? I'm guessing I need to keep 54.1 for that correct?


It is now super shrunk. Before only SWFL files were removed but now all firmware files removed.

OEM Lite version is under 400 Mb due to the Trimmed files. 

Your F23 likely will need 55.3 or 55.4.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

baolijie said:


> Can someone send me the link to 55.3 full or 55.4 full ? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Maxwell4321 (Jan 14, 2014)

can I have a link to the full 55.3 or 4 please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxwell4321 said:


> can I have a link to the full 55.3 or 4 please


PM sent.


----------



## brunomvcardoso (Apr 14, 2015)

shawn, could you please PM the link for the latest downloads. E-sys and 55.4 or 55.3..
thank you...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brunomvcardoso said:


> shawn, could you please PM the link for the latest downloads. E-sys and 55.4 or 55.3..
> thank you...


PM sent.


----------



## belldandylee (Dec 16, 2014)

Could you please send me links to the latest ESys and Pszdata too?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

belldandylee said:


> Could you please send me links to the latest ESys and Pszdata too?
> 
> Thanks.


So you want link to 55.4 PSdZData, that is Trimmed? Do you have E-Sys Launcher 2.x?


----------



## belldandylee (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, Shawn. I have pszdata 54.1 and esys 3.25.3
so I can't new cars to coding. Thank you very much. Good luck.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is now super shrunk. Before only SWFL files were removed but now all firmware files removed.
> 
> OEM Lite version is under 400 Mb due to the Trimmed files.
> 
> Your F23 likely will need 55.3 or 55.4.


Ouch, I did not think of that 

Production date is 03/23/2015 so maybe it will be on 55.2 I hope. If I just want to enable Office, do we have a lite version of 55.3 or 55.4 available so I can VO code 6NS on HU_NBT_EVO?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

belldandylee said:


> Yes, Shawn. I have pszdata 54.1 and esys 3.25.3
> so I can't new cars to coding. Thank you very much. Good luck.


I do not think you have read my posts.

You are asking for the latest PSdZData, which is 55.4. Unless you have E-Sys Launcher 2.x from TokenMaster, you cannot use this PSdZData to FDL Code with, as it is original Trimmed version.

Without E-Sys Launcher 2.x, the latest version you can use is 55.1 PSdZData, which is a repaired version.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aritaurus said:


> Ouch, I did not think of that
> 
> Production date is 03/23/2015 so maybe it will be on 55.2 I hope. If I just want to enable Office, do we have a lite version of 55.3 or 55.4 available so I can VO code 6NS on HU_NBT_EVO?


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. PM sent.


:thumbup:


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey SHawn, can i have Full psdzdata 55.4 please?
I have Launcher 2.0 Pro

Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swntr said:


> Hey SHawn, can i have Full psdzdata 55.4 please?
> I have Launcher 2.0 Pro
> 
> Thank you in advance


Sorry. Not available at moment. Archive corruption.


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry. Not available at moment. Archive corruption.


Bad luck for me , i'll come be back 
http://s1.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/tongue3.gif


----------



## belldandylee (Dec 16, 2014)

Shawn, I forgot the link and email before you sent to me. 
so, could you again sending to me, plz ?


----------



## Michael.Chang (Mar 11, 2015)

Dear Shawn,

May I know if car dealer were capable of FW "downgrade" from 55.X to 54.2 or below version? Could you please PM me the PSDZDATA 55.3 link? Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

belldandylee said:


> Shawn, I forgot the link and email before you sent to me.
> so, could you again sending to me, plz ?


As I wrote you here:



shawnsheridan said:


> I do not think you have read my posts.
> 
> You are asking for the latest PSdZData, which is 55.4. Unless you have E-Sys Launcher 2.x from TokenMaster, you cannot use this PSdZData to FDL Code with, as it is original Trimmed version.
> 
> Without E-Sys Launcher 2.x, the latest version you can use is 55.1 PSdZData, which is a repaired version.


So what exactly is it you want? 55.1? 55.4? Lite? Full? :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Michael.Chang said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> May I know if car dealer were capable of FW "downgrade" from 55.X to 54.2 or below version? Could you please PM me the PSDZDATA 55.3 link? Thanks a lot!


Dealer cannot downgrade car. They have only one version of ISTA/P, usually the latest, or one version back if they have not updated their server yet.

I will say it again. 55.3/55.4 is only good for VO Coding, unless you have TokenMaster's E-Sys Launcher 2.x, in which case then you can FDL Code with it.

So is that what you want?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Shawn,

Would you be kind enough to sends me the link for PsZData 55.4 lite?

I have TokenMaster's Pro Launcher v2.0

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rsnic said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Would you be kind enough to sends me the link for PsZData 55.4 lite?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Shawn,

Would you be kind enough to sends me the link for PsZData 55.4

I have TokenMaster's Pro Launcher v2.0

Thank you very much


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Appreciated for the 55.4 full link.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Appreciated for the 55.4 full link.
> 
> Thanks!


Scroll up and read my Post #91.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Would you be kind enough to sends me the link for PsZData 55.4
> 
> ...


I assume you mean Lite version.

PM sent.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I assume you mean Lite version.
> 
> PM sent.


Yup, thanks as always Shawn!


----------



## kazu (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
My F20 is updated F020_15_03_503.
So I need newest PSDZDATA 55.3 or 55.4.
Will you tell me the location?
I have an E-Sys 3.24.3.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> My F20 is updated F020_15_03_503.
> So I need newest PSDZDATA 55.3 or 55.4.
> Will you tell me the location?
> ...


I will say it again. 55.3/55.4 is only good for VO Coding, unless you have TokenMaster's E-Sys Launcher 2.x, in which case then you can FDL Code with it.

So is that what you want?


----------



## kazu (Apr 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I will say it again. 55.3/55.4 is only good for VO Coding, unless you have TokenMaster's E-Sys Launcher 2.x, in which case then you can FDL Code with it.
> 
> So is that what you want?


 Thank you so much for your quick reply.
I read this thread from the begging.
I do not have Launcher 2.x, so it seems that I can not use 55.4 or 55.4.
So I can not do nothing with my F020_15_03_503 for now?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazu said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply.
> I read this thread from the begging.
> I do not have Launcher 2.x, so it seems that I can not use 55.4 or 55.4.
> So I can not do nothing with my F020_15_03_503 for now?


Yes, for now. TokenMaster tells me E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x will be ready for the masses though in the next day or two.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Scroll up and read my Post #91.


I see, when its fixed,please kindly share it, Thanks a lot!

BTW, do you know how many ECU need to be upgraded from 55.1 to 55.4 (F10 520D)?


----------



## evilpupil (May 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hi Shawn,

Could you please pm me the latest 55.3 data and new E-sys download link.

Much appreciated!

Harvey


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> ...BTW, do you know how many ECU need to be upgraded from 55.1 to 55.4 (F10 520D)?


No, I have no way to determine that.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evilpupil said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please pm me the latest 55.3 data and new E-sys download link.
> 
> ...


55.3 will only work with TokenMaster's E-Sys Launcher 2.x. Do you have it?

There is no new E-Sys, E-Sys 3.26.1 remains the latest version, although 3.24.3 is actually a better choice as it has additional functionality no longer in 3.26.1.


----------



## Alan L. (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Shawn.

My X5 was just built 2 weeks ago so i assume i have the latest bmw software. Can you send me the version i need for my car? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alan L. said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> My X5 was just built 2 weeks ago so i assume i have the latest bmw software. Can you send me the version i need for my car? Thanks!


You will need still from TokenMaster E-Sys Launcher 2.x to use 55.4 PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## bmwc0der (Apr 23, 2015)

Can anyone PM me a download for pszdata full that is newer than 51.1  thank you


----------



## holyhacker (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Is E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x availbale now? Also can you send me the link either for 55.3 Full or 55.4?

Cheers


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

shawnsheridan said:


> 55.3 will only work with TokenMaster's E-Sys Launcher 2.x. Do you have it?
> 
> There is no new E-Sys, E-Sys 3.26.1 remains the latest version, although 3.24.3 is actually a better choice as it has additional functionality no longer in 3.26.1.


Shawn can yo send me the link to E-Sys 3.24.3 and PsdzData V54.1 or the latest PsdzData.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwc0der said:


> Can anyone PM me a download for pszdata full that is newer than 51.1  thank you





holyhacker said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Is E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x availbale now? Also can you send me the link either for 55.3 Full or 55.4?
> 
> Cheers


PM's sent.

E-Sys Launcher 2.x Premium is now released.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> Shawn can yo send me the link to E-Sys 3.24.3 and PsdzData V54.1 or the latest PsdzData.


PM sent.


----------



## sigi1224 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Could you send me PM link for psdzdata v55.4?
Thanks.


----------



## Vinny320 (May 8, 2015)

can I get the link for *TokenMaster's E-Sys Launcher 2.0? I have 55.4 lite and currently cannot code tbe FEM_BODY module but have been able to get everything else coded I need. thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sigi1224 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could you send me PM link for psdzdata v55.4?
> Thanks.





Vinny320 said:


> can I get the link for *TokenMaster's E-Sys Launcher 2.0? I have 55.4 lite and currently cannot code tbe FEM_BODY module but have been able to get everything else coded I need. thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## bb1025 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Shawn
Could you send me PM link for psdzdata v55.4?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bb1025 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could you send me PM link for psdzdata v55.4?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jon102034050 (Dec 3, 2013)

shawn, would you mind sending me the info for e-sys launcher 2.0?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jon102034050 said:


> shawn, would you mind sending me the info for e-sys launcher 2.0?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## lalamper (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys-guys, could you please PM me with the latest psdzdata and e-sys launcher?

By the way, why don't you go public? Always to ask and PM back is a lot of efforts for all. It just produces many topics, many posts, makes this whole forum confusing.
If you shared it with a 2-3 link in one sticky post at the beginning of the coding forum, no one would ask for it anymore.

I know, I know, now comes the security and BMW AG.. But how can you make sure that I am not from BMW? You can never make sure. Someone from them register and ask for the software, you just shared with them..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lalamper said:


> Guys-guys, could you please PM me with the latest psdzdata and e-sys launcher?
> 
> By the way, why don't you go public? Always to ask and PM back is a lot of efforts for all. It just produces many topics, many posts, makes this whole forum confusing.
> If you shared it with a 2-3 link in one sticky post at the beginning of the coding forum, no one would ask for it anymore.
> ...


I suggest you read the forum rules...

PM sent.


----------



## shring (Jul 8, 2013)

@shawn
Can you send me the link for 55.4 Full or Lite please.

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shring said:


> @shawn
> Can you send me the link for 55.4 Full or Lite please.
> 
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## SpD (May 8, 2015)

Hi to all, i m new here , i want to coding my bmw F10

Shawn ? Could you please send me links to the latest ESys and Pszdata ? Thanks in Advice !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SpD said:


> Hi to all, i m new here , i want to coding my bmw F10
> 
> Shawn ? Could you please send me links to the latest ESys and Pszdata ? Thanks in Advice !


PM sent.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM/Email me the latest links to psdzdata and e-sys launcher?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcosg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM/Email me the latest links to psdzdata and e-sys launcher?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I just replied to your same PM.


----------



## Mr. Grumpy (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me links to the latest E-Sys and Pszdata?
My dealer just reprogrammed my car.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr. Grumpy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me links to the latest E-Sys and Pszdata?
> My dealer just reprogrammed my car.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## kazu (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
How are you?
I read recent post.
Is Launcher Premium 2.0 released?
If yes, please let me know the link to Premium 2.0 and latest pszdata.
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> How are you?
> I read recent post.
> Is Launcher Premium 2.0 released?
> ...


It is. PM sent.


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi SHawn, is psdzdata 55.4 Full came out yet? if it came out, please pm me.
I got Launcher pro, so i can use full data

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swntr said:


> Hi SHawn, is psdzdata 55.4 Full came out yet? if it came out, please pm me.
> I got Launcher pro, so i can use full data
> 
> Thank you


Maybe...I'm still not sure of package quality (CRC Error Free) on server side.

PM sent.


----------



## qqsir (Mar 12, 2013)

fmfm said:


> PM sent


Could you also send me a link for 55.3?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BlackJackPL said:


> May I can get the links for psdzdata 55.4 and the esys launcher 2.0 as well? Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## bennywo22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn
Is it v55.4 is the latest version? If yes, could you send me PM link for psdzdata v55.4?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bennywo22 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Is it v55.4 is the latest version? If yes, could you send me PM link for psdzdata v55.4?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## massary (May 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn, Could i please get the latest download links for PsDzData? Thanks


----------



## supkp (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
May I have a link for the latest E-Sys + Esys launcher premium + PsdzData
BR


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

supkp said:


> Hi Shawn,
> May I have a link for the latest E-Sys + Esys launcher premium + PsdzData
> BR


Me too, please
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

massary said:


> Hi Shawn, Could i please get the latest download links for PsDzData? Thanks





supkp said:


> Hi Shawn,
> May I have a link for the latest E-Sys + Esys launcher premium + PsdzData
> BR





zkiifreak said:


> Me too, please
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## EK711 (Jun 3, 2003)

Link please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EK711 said:


> Link please


PM sent.


----------



## cpcalkins (May 30, 2006)

Shawn,

Can you pm me the link to 55.4?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cpcalkins said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you pm me the link to 55.4?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ala012 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello

Can you please send me a link for latest E-Sys and PSdzdate please ? 

and also Launcher ? 

I appreciate it.

Thank you very much !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ala012 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please send me a link for latest E-Sys and PSdzdate please ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## alex1299 (May 16, 2015)

I appreciate the link to psdzdata full 3.55.4 and launcher 2.0.
thanx!


----------



## qwerp (May 14, 2015)

Hi, Can i kindly ask for the link to the latest PzData Lite? (if there isn't one, Full please?) i only need to do FDL coding.

Thanks.


----------



## FGIR (May 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan

Could you please send me a link for psdzdata 55.4 full or lite?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alex1299 said:


> I appreciate the link to psdzdata full 3.55.4 and launcher 2.0.
> thanx!





qwerp said:


> Hi, Can i kindly ask for the link to the latest PzData Lite? (if there isn't one, Full please?) i only need to do FDL coding.
> 
> Thanks.





FGIR said:


> shawnsheridan
> 
> Could you please send me a link for psdzdata 55.4 full or lite?
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## flubber01 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Appreciate links to full 3.55.4 and launcher 2.0. 
Thanks in advanced !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flubber01 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Appreciate links to full 3.55.4 and launcher 2.0.
> Thanks in advanced !


PM sent.


----------



## SuperBright (Sep 23, 2014)

flubber01 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Appreciate links to full 3.55.4 and launcher 2.0.
> Thanks in advanced !


Could I get this too please Shawn?

Many thanks!!


----------



## legroeder2k (May 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

just tried to Read Coding data from my new F31 and found out, that I need newer data (I-Level F020-15-03-502). I'm using E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0 and E-Sys 3.26.1.
Could you please PM me the appropriate download link.

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SuperBright said:


> Could I get this too please Shawn?
> 
> Many thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## mscalissi (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Shawn,
Could please send me the link to download PSDZDATA 55.4 full and lite?
Tks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mscalissi said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Could please send me the link to download PSDZDATA 55.4 full and lite?
> Tks


If you have full version, then why would you need Lite version too?

PM sent.


----------



## mscalissi (Feb 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you have full version, then why would you need Lite version too?
> 
> PM sent.


Not sure if I will need to flash, just to have both if need


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mscalissi said:


> Not sure if I will need to flash, just to have both if need


That's my point. You wil never need both. If you have Full, then there is no reason to ever also have Lite version.


----------



## mlai (Jun 2, 2010)

May I have the latest ESYS and PSZData 55.3 full as well?:bigpimp:

Many thanks!


----------



## werk_leipzig (May 10, 2015)

I Need the latest Full 55.xx to Flash a retrofitted ASD.


----------



## BobM135 (Jan 10, 2015)

Can someone send me a link for this version please? Do I also need to update my esys version to use it? Currently running 3.26.1.

Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mlai said:


> May I have the latest ESYS and PSZData 55.3 full as well?:bigpimp:
> 
> Many thanks!





werk_leipzig said:


> I Need the latest Full 55.xx to Flash a retrofitted ASD.





BobM135 said:


> Can someone send me a link for this version please? Do I also need to update my esys version to use it? Currently running 3.26.1.
> 
> Thanks...


PM's sent.


----------



## ala012 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey shawn ~

Can I have full version too ?

I only have lite version now.

I wanna try flash


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ala012 said:


> Hey shawn ~
> 
> Can I have full version too ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## supkp (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me full version of PsdzData 55.4 FULL
TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supkp said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me full version of PsdzData 55.4 FULL
> TIA


PM sent.


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

may i ask also for the newest psdzdata Files?

Thank you very much!

BR
Simon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simon-Munich said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> may i ask also for the newest psdzdata Files?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi, can you PM me a link for the latest psdzdata and e-sys launcher? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TerraPhantm said:


> Hi, can you PM me a link for the latest psdzdata and e-sys launcher? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jaza45 (Sep 8, 2003)

Shawn can you send me the link too, thanks...


----------



## 4sqared (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, Shawn!
Can you send me a link for psdzdata 55.4 and E-sys launcher? 
TYVM!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaza45 said:


> Shawn can you send me the link too, thanks...





4sqared said:


> Hi, Shawn!
> Can you send me a link for psdzdata 55.4 and E-sys launcher?
> TYVM!


PM's sent.


----------



## SevenW (May 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me a link to E-SYS and latest PSZData as well?

Thanks, SevenW


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SevenW said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a link to E-SYS and latest PSZData as well?
> 
> Thanks, SevenW


No. It seems your PM function is either not working yet, or you have not enabled it. Send me a PM when you have it working.


----------



## boogie57 (Jul 15, 2014)

My M5 became yesterday an update, all changes are gone. I need the link for the new psdzdata files 
please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

boogie57 said:


> My M5 became yesterday an update, all changes are gone. I need the link for the new psdzdata files
> please


PM sent.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

Shawn thank you for previous links. i have 54.1 lite but i need 55.4 pzsdata can i get it thanks.


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello, could you please send me the latest psdz data for flashing.
Thank you


----------



## EdwinF30 (May 24, 2015)

*links psdzdata lite*

Hi,

Can you please send me the links too (E-sys and psdzdata lite), thank u so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> Shawn thank you for previous links. i have 54.1 lite but i need 55.4 pzsdata can i get it thanks.





bmw328i12 said:


> Hello, could you please send me the latest psdz data for flashing.
> Thank you





EdwinF30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me the links too (E-sys and psdzdata lite), thank u so much


PM's sent.


----------



## spunk66 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

May I have link please to E-Sys Launcher 2.0 

Thanks again!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spunk66 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> May I have link please to E-Sys Launcher 2.0
> 
> Thanks again!:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn.

Could you please send me links to the latest ESys and Pszdata full too?

Regards Rossi


----------



## neelkc12 (Sep 12, 2012)

Shawn ,

Appreciate a link for version 55.4


----------



## frackh (May 26, 2015)

Shawn, will you please send me links to the ESys 2.x Premium and Pszdata full?

Thanks!


----------



## saulyss (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Shawn ,
Can i have Esys launcher pro and i psdzdata ?

1000x thank's


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Could you please send me links to the latest ESys and Pszdata full too?
> 
> Regards Rossi





neelkc12 said:


> Shawn ,
> 
> Appreciate a link for version 55.4





frackh said:


> Shawn, will you please send me links to the ESys 2.x Premium and Pszdata full?
> 
> Thanks!





saulyss said:


> Hi Shawn ,
> Can i have Esys launcher pro and i psdzdata ?
> 
> 1000x thank's


PM's sent.


----------



## maliths (May 27, 2015)

Hi,

I've got a March 15 build F10 530D. I've got the 54.1 files but it seems I need the 55.x files as my I-STEP is : F010-15-03-502. Could someone please send me the link to where I can get the new files? Also am I right in thinking I can only code FA but nothing else with the new 55.x files? I am new to coding and would appreciate any help.


Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maliths said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a March 15 build F10 530D. I've got the 54.1 files but it seems I need the 55.x files as my I-STEP is : F010-15-03-502. Could someone please send me the link to where I can get the new files? Also am I right in thinking I can only code FA but nothing else with the new 55.x files? I am new to coding and would appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks


With E-Sys Launcher 2.x, you can FDL Code as you always have.

PM sent.


----------



## ben1978 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the links to v.55.1 PSdZData Lite - Repaired untrimmed version and v.55.3 PSdZData Lite - Original trimmed version
I have E-sys launcher 2.x

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ben1978 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me the links to v.55.1 PSdZData Lite - Repaired untrimmed version and v.55.3 PSdZData Lite - Original trimmed version
> I have E-sys launcher 2.x
> 
> Thanks


I don't keep older versions. 55.4 is where it is at now.


----------



## slndom (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you much!


----------



## kunallanjewar (Jun 23, 2015)

fmfm said:


> PM sent


Hi 
can you please send me the link for 55.3 full?


----------



## kunallanjewar (Jun 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hi
Can you please send me the links too?

I'm stuck with 55.4 lite ver. It doesnt work for me. I guess its trimmed.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kunallanjewar said:


> Hi
> can you please send me the link for 55.3 full?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kunallanjewar said:


> Hi
> Can you please send me the links too?
> 
> I'm stuck with 55.4 lite ver. It doesnt work for me. I guess its trimmed.
> ...


That has nothing to do with 55.3 vs. 55.4., nor Lite vs. Full.

If you are using E-Sys Launcher 2.x, and E-Sys Launcher Car Series is set to match car, there is no Trimming.


----------



## kunallanjewar (Jun 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> That has nothing to do with 55.3 vs. 55.4., nor Lite vs. Full.
> 
> If you are using E-Sys Launcher 2.x, and E-Sys Launcher Car Series is set to match car, there is no Trimming.


I didnt know that. This is my first time coding. 
However, I followed all the instruction from your PM. Esys 3.24.3, psdzdata 55.4 lite & launcher premium 2.07.
I'm not able to see any discription for coding. It just shows dots.

What can I do to solve this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kunallanjewar said:


> I didnt know that. This is my first time coding.
> However, I followed all the instruction from your PM. Esys 3.24.3, psdzdata 55.4 lite & launcher premium 2.07.
> I'm not able to see any discription for coding. It just shows dots.
> 
> ...


What is E-Sys Launcher Car Series set to?

It should be as follows:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F30
E-Sys Connection Target = F20


----------



## chancece (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Could you pm me links to the e-sys and psdzdata to allow work on 03/2015 F31.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chancece said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you pm me links to the e-sys and psdzdata to allow work on 03/2015 F31.


PM sent.


----------



## kunallanjewar (Jun 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is E-Sys Launcher Car Series set to?
> 
> It should be as follows:
> 
> ...


I'm really noob at this. 
This what I did:

1. Install Esys 3.24.3
2. Install Esys launcher premium 2.07
3. copy psdzdata 55.4 lite file to Data folder

4. Open Esys launcher and set connection to F20

5. read & save FA and other files. 
6. Edit FTL --> Can not see description.

I dont know where is the option to set Car series F30?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kunallanjewar said:


> I'm really noob at this.
> This what I did:
> 
> 1. Install Esys 3.24.3
> ...


Car Series needs to be F30, not F20.


----------



## kunallanjewar (Jun 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car Series needs to be F30, not F20.


Now i get it. Mine has F999, There is no option to change it in the drop down menu. Do I have to wait for 2 days to be able to set it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kunallanjewar said:


> Now i get it. Mine has F999, There is no option to change it in the drop down menu. Do I have to wait for 2 days to be able to set it?


If after install it defaults to F999 and it cannot be changed, change PC Date ahead 4 days, then change E-Sys Launcher Car Series, then change PC Date back to current date.


----------



## kunallanjewar (Jun 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> If after install it defaults to F999 and it cannot be changed, change PC Date ahead 4 days, then change E-Sys Launcher Car Series, then change PC Date back to current date.


Amazing. Thank you so much. It worked. I was able to select F030 for 320i. 
I can see the description now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kunallanjewar said:


> Amazing. Thank you so much. It worked. I was able to select F030 for 320i.
> I can see the description now.


:thumbup:


----------



## cody666 (May 14, 2014)

Anyone has the newest psdzdata download link, my car went to dealership last week and they update my car. I need recode my car but my old version don't work. Please!


----------



## adisan82 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

Could you pm me links to the latest psdzdata 55 ? 


Best


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adisan82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you pm me links to the latest psdzdata 55 ?
> 
> Best


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adisan82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you pm me links to the latest psdzdata 55 ?
> 
> Best


I replied to your same post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9148846&postcount=5813


----------



## Spansfelder (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey Shawn, would you be able to send me the link for the 55.4 Lite /Full Data set? 

The data sets are backwards compatible correct?


----------



## pitha1337 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Can you send me links for psdzdata, Esys and Launcher? I need it for a F21.

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

beanbag said:


> Great thread! I had the "dot" problem. Presuming I have to use F31 as I have that and not an F30


Yes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bb1025 said:


> Hey Shawn, would you be able to send me the link for the 56.0??





pitha1337 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me links for psdzdata, Esys and Launcher? I need it for a F21.
> 
> Many thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## till69 (Nov 27, 2012)

Shawn, would you be able to send me the links for 56.0?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

till69 said:


> Shawn, would you be able to send me the links for 56.0?


PM sent.


----------



## brunomvcardoso (Apr 14, 2015)

Shawn... Can you send for me too? Please...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brunomvcardoso said:


> Shawn... Can you send for me too? Please...


PM sent.


----------



## stampedeadam (May 4, 2015)

Please could I have a link to 56.0 when available? Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stampedeadam said:


> Please could I have a link to 56.0 when available? Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please send me links for PSDZDATA, E-SYS and Launcher? I need it for a F10.

All the best,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tutuianu_daniel said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me links for PSDZDATA, E-SYS and Launcher? I need it for a F10.
> 
> All the best,


PM sent.


----------



## bymer321 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Shawn, 
Car is at the dealer and they phoned me stating that they updated the software as of today. I assume the latest is 3.56.
Anyhow, would you be so kind to PM me the latest Psdzdata full/lite and any other launcher needed to code the new I-Level?

Appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bymer321 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Car is at the dealer and they phoned me stating that they updated the software as of today. I assume the latest is 3.56.
> Anyhow, would you be so kind to PM me the latest Psdzdata full/lite and any other launcher needed to code the new I-Level?
> 
> Appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## bordins (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

I'm selling my 525xd just coded successfully with your help some months ago.

I'w waiting for M3 F80 my 2016, production date will be last week of July or first week of August. I will pick up the car in September from my reseller.

Do you think that we'll be possible to code this car in a short time?? 
Because I read that probably if we'll make coding for the speed limiter (to increase the max speed) before 10 hours of engine work... It's work well! Correct??

And after I hope to code the other functions like the dvd speed lock remove and more...

Bye


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bordins said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm selling my 525xd just coded successfully with your help some months ago.
> 
> ...


You can code it as soon as you take possession of it, That said, I have no way of knowing if DME will have less than 10 hours on it when you receive it, which if it doesn't, it will be locked,,


----------



## bordins (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Shawn. Very Good! :thumbup::thumbup:

I 'll contact you a few days before to pick up the car.


----------



## nummer22 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Shawn, 

would you please send me the link for the newest 56.0?
Thanks in advance from Holland


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nummer22 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> would you please send me the link for the newest 56.0?
> Thanks in advance from Holland


PM sent.


----------



## dudarelo (May 26, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

Car went to the dealer and came back last week with 56.0.
Can you please PM both 56.0? Also, I have ESYS v.3.24.3, should I use the latest version? If so, can you send me the link as well?

Thanks,


----------



## dudarelo (May 26, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

Car went to the dealer and came back last week with 56.0.
Can you please PM both 56.0? Also, I have ESYS v.3.24.3, should I use the latest version? If so, can you send me the link as well?

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dudarelo said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Car went to the dealer and came back last week with 56.0.
> Can you please PM both 56.0? Also, I have ESYS v.3.24.3, should I use the latest version? If so, can you send me the link as well?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Jeronyson (Jul 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, shawn! May I have the latest Esys, psdzdata and launcher please? Dealer update my car, so I can't code anymore


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jeronyson said:


> Hi, shawn! May I have the latest Esys, psdzdata and launcher please? Dealer update my car, so I can't code anymore


PM sent.


----------



## Jeronyson (Jul 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much! So fast, amazing!


----------



## paul85 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi, shawn! I have the latest Esys, psdzdata and launcher please? Thank you!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paul85 said:


> Hi, shawn! I have the latest Esys, psdzdata and launcher please? Thank you!!!


PM sent.


----------



## Eikon (Oct 19, 2013)

I am trying to FDL code 2015 i3, but I'm not sure which psdzdata to use. I was able to VO code with Esys launcher 2.1 but the CAFD are trimmed with the psdzdata I'm using.
According to Tokenmaster blog, "PSdZData compatibility set to V55.1/15_03_502," but I can't find that file.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eikon said:


> I am trying to FDL code 2015 i3, but I'm not sure which psdzdata to use. I was able to VO code with Esys launcher 2.1 but the CAFD are trimmed with the psdzdata I'm using.
> According to Tokenmaster blog, "PSdZData compatibility set to V55.1/15_03_502," but I can't find that file.


You should be using 56.0 PSdZData.

And if CAFD are Trimmed when using E-Sys Launcher 2.x, then E-Sys launcher Car Series is not set to i3.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You should be using 56.0 PSdZData.
> 
> And if CAFD are Trimmed when using E-Sys Launcher 2.x, then E-Sys launcher Car Series is not set to i3.


may i take 56 link please

thanks..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> may i take 56 link please
> 
> thanks..


PM sent.


----------



## Eikon (Oct 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You should be using 56.0 PSdZData.
> 
> And if CAFD are Trimmed when using E-Sys Launcher 2.x, then E-Sys launcher Car Series is not set to i3.


Thank you. When I first installed the Esys Launcher it wouldn't let me change the series from F999. I was finally able to change the series to i3 today and I had no problem coding afterwards.


----------



## Givik (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn!
May I also have a link to the last PSdZData?
Thanks


----------



## SClifford (Jul 7, 2015)

*Could I also have a link to 55.4 . . .*

Hi Shawn,

Would you mind sending me a link to PSdZData 55.4 as well . . .

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Givik said:


> Hi Shawn!
> May I also have a link to the last PSdZData?
> Thanks





SClifford said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you mind sending me a link to PSdZData 55.4 as well . . .
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## specater (Jun 30, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## amb0ss (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi,

I also would like to ask you kindly for the latest PSdZData. Getting an updated F10 this weekend 

Thx again.
Best regards,
amb0ss.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

amb0ss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also would like to ask you kindly for the latest PSdZData. Getting an updated F10 this weekend
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## NPTCTK (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Shawn!
May I also have a link to the 56.0 and 55.4 PSdZData?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NPTCTK said:


> Hi Shawn!
> May I also have a link to the 56.0 and 55.4 PSdZData?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## arko1976 (Dec 23, 2014)

May I also have a link to the 56.0 and 55.4 PSdZData?
Thanks


----------



## melvinoz (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi can you send me the newest psdzdata?? PM
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

melvinoz said:


> Hi can you send me the newest psdzdata?? PM
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## sfintel (Oct 1, 2014)

Could you also please send me a link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sfintel said:


> Could you also please send me a link?


I replied to your PM.


----------



## cicirtap (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm trying to code after going to the official garage, now it says i need new psdzdata.

Where do I get the new files 53.5 in advance (lite or full)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cicirtap said:


> I'm trying to code after going to the official garage, now it says i need new psdzdata.
> 
> Where do I get the new files 53.5 in advance (lite or full)
> 
> Thanks


You don't. 53.5 is too old now. Use latest 56.2.

PM sent.


----------



## brunomvcardoso (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi, how are you?
Could you also please send me a link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brunomvcardoso said:


> Hi, how are you?
> Could you also please send me a link?


PM sent.


----------



## Mckee2001 (May 20, 2015)

hi, shawn.

I can't display "CAFD-0000157F-008-001-005".
so , i can't coding for HKFM module.

please confirm this capture.
http://fast-uploader.com/file/6995104054175/

my system is:
E-sys 3_26_1
launcher 2_1_2 build 63
psdzdata 56.1

how can I coding this module.

and, please show me the link for psdzdata56.2.

thanks.


----------



## Mckee2001 (May 20, 2015)

hi, shawn.

I can't display "CAFD-0000157F-008-001-005".
so , i can't coding for HKFM module.

please confirm this capture.
http://fast-uploader.com/file/6995104054175/

my system is:
E-sys 3_26_1
launcher 2_1_2 build 63
psdzdata 56.1

how can I coding this module.

and, please show me the link for psdzdata56.2.

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mckee2001 said:


> hi, shawn.
> 
> I can't display "CAFD-0000157F-008-001-005".
> so , i can't coding for HKFM module.
> ...


Try 56.2.

PM sent.


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I'm looking for new psdzdata, could you help me?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ermonee86 said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm looking for new psdzdata, could you help me?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, Shawn,

Can PM me also, thks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> Can PM me also, thks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Many Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coAch23 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

can you send me link to latest PSZData? Many thanks!

Greetz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coAch23 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> can you send me link to latest PSZData? Many thanks!
> 
> Greetz


PM sent.


----------



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Shawn,

can you send me link to latest PSZData

Tanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tolassssss said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> can you send me link to latest PSZData
> 
> Tanks


PM sent.


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi,

May I ask for a link to get psdzdata 55.3 or 4 ? It is for a F23 (2 series convertible). Can someone of the team could help me to activate video in motion for the car and if possible unlock zone DVD?

Many thanks for your help

Claude


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I ask for a link to get psdzdata 55.3 or 4 ? It is for a F23 (2 series convertible). Can someone of the team could help me to activate video in motion for the car and if possible unlock zone DVD?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mikessc (May 10, 2012)

Shawn,

My car got updated last week.
Can you please provide link to the latest pszdata ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikessc said:


> Shawn,
> 
> My car got updated last week.
> Can you please provide link to the latest pszdata ?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## melvinoz (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,
My car is for service next week and will be updated.
What happens if i code with psdzdata 56.1? Is it possible or do i get errors?
What is the newest psdzdata and do you have a link?
Kind regards


----------



## Jppv (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi guys,
I got my used 535d xride week ago and ready to update and fix stuff. Request new psdzdata.
Cheers,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

melvinoz said:


> Hi,
> My car is for service next week and will be updated.
> What happens if i code with psdzdata 56.1? Is it possible or do i get errors?
> What is the newest psdzdata and do you have a link?
> Kind regards





Jppv said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my used 535d xride week ago and ready to update and fix stuff. Request new psdzdata.
> Cheers,


PM's sent.


----------



## Jppv (Aug 30, 2015)

Thx Shawn


----------



## flyguyscott (Jan 30, 2014)

Would it be possible to get the most current version of psdzdata? My buddy just got a new X5 and asked if I could code a few things for him. Much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flyguyscott said:


> Would it be possible to get the most current version of psdzdata? My buddy just got a new X5 and asked if I could code a few things for him. Much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## scooby24 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello,
I successfully coded my M135i last year for the stop/start etc.
had the head unit replaced last week due to a mic/short to ground error code.

tried to recode but getting files not found errors when trying to read coding data.
I use e-sys 3.25.3

reading through lots of the posts it looks like I need new psdzdata files
I read the I-step (f020-15-07-504)

HELP
where do I find the correct files?

also I have some steering wheel switches with the cruise buttons instead of the current LIM only, which I read are able to be coded


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scooby24 said:


> Hello,
> I successfully coded my M135i last year for the stop/start etc.
> had the head unit replaced last week due to a mic/short to ground error code.
> 
> ...


Get rid of E-Sys 3.25.3. It's no good.

PM sent.


----------



## scooby24 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you shawnsheridan, on with it now:thumbup:


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

BMW just upgrade my X5 F15 I.Level to F025-15-07-502

Can you send me link to latest PSZData? 

Many thanks!

Marc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> BMW just upgrade my X5 F15 I.Level to F025-15-07-502
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Sorry, but I don't understand all.

I have a BMW 2 series Convertible F23 and when I connect my computer via odb, I have this information F23 15-07-503. What does it mean?

When I try to unlock video in motion, I have a folder CAF and subfolder with 3000, 3001 etc... I don't find the right place to modify. Is that normal? I use E-SYS 3.24.3, is it th right software to use? I have psdzdata 56.3, is it ok or do I have to get another one?

Many thanks for your help and explanations

Claude5555


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand all.
> 
> I have a BMW 2 series Convertible F23 and when I connect my computer via odb, I have this information F23 15-07-503. What does it mean?
> 
> ...


You do not have F2*3* 15-07-503...you have F2*0* 15-07-503, and it means only that your car was last programmed by BMW with ISTA/P 3.56.2.

Your E-Sys and PSdZdata versions are good.

As for Video-In-Motion, I do not understand your problem. Find FDL Codes, Change them, Code car.


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

I try to upload what I found when I edited FDL of a CAF. I had a folder called CAF with 2 subfolders "Header" and "Daten"
Inside Header, there are 3 subfolders: allgemein, CAF Identifikator and fahrzeugprofil-info
Inside daten I have several subfolders : 3000.,20 3101., FA 3102., FA 3101., 2C etc... What does it mean? How can I find the place to modify the speedlock?

Thanks a lot for all

Claude5555


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> I try to upload what I found when I edited FDL of a CAF. I had a folder called CAF with 2 subfolders "Header" and "Daten"
> Inside Header, there are 3 subfolders: allgemein, CAF Identifikator and fahrzeugprofil-info
> Inside daten I have several subfolders : 3000.,20 3101., FA 3102., FA 3101., 2C etc... What does it mean? How can I find the place to modify the speedlock?
> 
> ...


Do you not see any FDL Codes, or do you see only dots like (.)?


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

I see what I have written. ".,"

What does it mean?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> I see what I have written. ".,"
> 
> What does it mean?


Then it is because you do not follow instructions:

_* NOTE: E-Sys Launcher Car Series MUST be set to exactly match the car's chassis type you are coding (e.g. F01, F06, F07, F10, F12, F15, F25, F30, F82, F83, etc.). If after install it defaults to F999 and it cannot be changed, change PC Date ahead 4 days, then change E-Sys Launcher Car Series, then change PC Date back to current date. DO NOT create .EST Token and PIN with PC Date advanced 4 days as the Validity Start Date for the token will be 4 days in the future._

You must be setup as:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F23
E-Sys Connection Target = F20


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok I'm going to follow you instructio and I get back to you

Thanks a lot

Claude5555


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi again,

Yes it works!!! Thanks

I found the right place. I am supposed to change werter from 01 to FF,but when I change the werter to FF, i have an error message telling me " video_speedlock_condition: mask 111 and value 11111111 don't fit"

What I have to do, please?

thanks a lot

Claude5555


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

I have to thank you for your help. I have unlocked the video in motion and also the dvd zone. Without your help, I will not be as happy as I am.

In fact, FF was accepted as I modified a wrong menu. I found X_SPEEDLOCK... menu by searching it.

I will try tomorrow to refund the external mirrors when I lock the car. I didn't succeed in entering in FM_Body menu. I got an error message.

I have another question, and maybe you will accept to help me again. I bought my car in germany and I live in France. I have the internet option, but when I launch Google, I have Google search from germany as a default. Would it be possible to switch from germany to France to have Google France as a default?

Many thanks for all

Claude5555


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> I have to thank you for your help. I have unlocked the video in motion and also the dvd zone. Without your help, I will not be as happy as I am.
> ...
> I have another question, and maybe you will accept to help me again. I bought my car in germany and I live in France. I have the internet option, but when I launch Google, I have Google search from germany as a default. Would it be possible to switch from germany to France to have Google France as a default?
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Sorry, I have no idea on Internet Start page. I personally find Internet on iDrive a completely worthless function, and disabled mine shortly after I managed to get it working. It's faster and easier to just use my phone.


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello,

I would like if you have time to ask you 3 questions:
Are the modifications transparent for BMW or is there any information kept by the car?
I would like to have fold Mirror at the same time I lock the car, but I didn't succeed. I checked on F30 file and I did what they provide with no success. Maybe you could help me?.
When I tried to have fold Mirror at the same time I lock the car and after coding the new configuration in the car, I had a warning from the car. This warning indicated that I will get no sound when I am very closed from the car in front my car as I have the option. Would you know how to correct it?

Many thanks for all again and again

Claude5555


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello,

I would like if you have time to ask you 3 questions:
Are the modifications transparent for BMW or is there any information kept by the car?
I would like to have fold Mirror at the same time I lock the car, but I didn't succeed. I checked on F30 file and I did what they provide with no success. Maybe you could help me?.
When I tried to have fold Mirror at the same time I lock the car and after coding the new configuration in the car, I had a warning from the car. This warning indicated that I will get no sound when I am very closed from the car in front my car as I have the option. Would you know how to correct it?

Many thanks for all again and again

Claude5555


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like if you have time to ask you 3 questions:
> Are the modifications transparent for BMW or is there any information kept by the car?
> ...


It's not exactly transparent if car goes to dealer in a coded condition. Some coded features like folding mirrors on lock would be obvious, and ECU data would be different. That said, they would not notice the ECU data, and even if they know car is coded, they won't care. You could always return coding to factory settings prior to service, but this is a waste of time.

I have no idea what is going on with your Mirror's and this error message. Make sure though you are pressing and holding the Fob button for a good 15 seconds to fold the mirrors. You can change this delay to zero after you confirm they are folding.


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

The fold mirror works after pressing the fob 2 secondes. How can you change the delay to 0?

Thanks

Claude


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> The fold mirror works after pressing the fob 2 secondes. How can you change the delay to 0?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Claude


KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN = Werte 00


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

It works thank a lot

Claude


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Sorry to disturb you again, but I have made a big mistake.

I change the werte for all region as I thought this configuration was to unlock zone, but it doesn't work. I have a message on the screen telling me that the dvd is launching, but there was Nothing.

What is the "werte" for all region? 01 is for zone 1, 02 for zone 2.... 06 for zone 6. I tried 7, 8, 9 FF, but it is not

Thank for your answer as qick as possible

Claude


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Sorry to disturb you again, but I have made a big mistake.

I change the werte for all region as I thought this configuration was to unlock zone, but it doesn't work. I have a message on the screen telling me that the dvd is launching, but there was Nothing.

What is the "werte" for all region? 01 is for zone 1, 02 for zone 2.... 06 for zone 6. I tried 7, 8, 9 FF, but it is not

Thank for your answer as qick as possible

Claude


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN = Werte 00


I assume you are taking about AREA_CODE_DVD? :dunno:

It is hard to know, as you do not bother to say.

You do not change Werte Value of this. Rather you select one of the predefined settings from Dropdown box as follows:

area_code_1
area_code_2
area_code_3
area_code_4
area_code_5
area_code_6
alle_anderen (all other)


----------



## AREKLCF (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link to the latest version of e-sys and PsdZData? (my car BMW F10 2010)

Thanks in advance


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you. Do you know of e-sys modifications are détectable by Bmw diagnoses.
For all others aéra, werte=0

Claude5555


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AREKLCF said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to the latest version of e-sys and PsdZData? (my car BMW F10 2010)
> 
> Thanks in advance


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> Thank you. Do you know of e-sys modifications are détectable by Bmw diagnoses.
> For all others aéra, werte=0
> 
> Claude5555


It can be detected, but they don't bother and do not care.


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

On the véhicule with e-sys by hère is a choice between dvd and blueray with a zone configuration for blueray. I tried with a blueray but it does not work. What does that mean? What is also apple_enhacement ?

Thank for your help

Claude


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> On the véhicule with e-sys by hère is a choice between dvd and blueray with a zone configuration for blueray. I tried with a blueray but it does not work. What does that mean? What is also apple_enhacement ?
> 
> Thank for your help
> 
> Claude


DVD Player hardware does not support Blu-ray, so forget about any Blu-ray coding.

I have no idea on apple_enhacement. I have Droid not iPhone.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> can I please have a link to this version


55.3? No, I have no link for older version.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

Shawn can you pm me the new 55.3 data athanks


----------



## Paddyp (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi could you send me the link please so i can begin coding my f34?

Kind regards


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi,

Is there any impromeent between 53.6 and 55.3 for a F23?

Il yes could I get some explanations and a link please?

Thanks in advance 

Claude


----------



## Paddyp (Sep 14, 2015)

Can someone please pm me with instructions to the link? I cant find it where i am being directed.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> can I please have a link to this version





shawnsheridan said:


> 55.3? No, I have no link for older version.





ken05 said:


> Shawn can you pm me the new 55.3 data athanks


You ask for 55.3, I tell you this old version not available, and then you ask again for it. 

55.3 is long gone:

ISTA/P	2.55.3
ISTA/P	2.55.4
ISTA/P	3.56.0
ISTA/P	3.56.1
ISTA/P	3.56.2
ISTA/P	3.56.3
ISTA/P	3.56.4

56.3 is currently available, and soon 56.4 will replace it.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Paddyp said:


> Hi could you send me the link please so i can begin coding my f34?
> 
> Kind regards





Paddyp said:


> Can someone please pm me with instructions to the link? I cant find it where i am being directed.
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any impromeent between 53.6 and 55.3 for a F23?
> 
> ...


No idea on improvements for F23, but if there are, you will not realize them simply by updating your PSdZData, You would need to flash all ECU's with newer version to update their firmware before realizing any changes.

PM sent.


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

i'm going to update my F30 NBT ecu.

Can you pls pm me the links for latest pszdata and e-sys premium launcher?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gerazzo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i'm going to update my F30 NBT ecu.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have modified my car and it works perfectly. I have the multizone dvd.
One thing doesn't work. I would like that all doors stay locked at ignition shut off and all doors unlock when I open the door from inside. With modifying clm_unlock_klm150, the doors stay locked and if I open twice to only open one door.

May I ask you what is the right configuration to maintain all doors locked at ignition shutoff and open all doors when opening twice one door?

Many thanks for your answer 

Kind regards 

Claude


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have modified my car and it works perfectly. I have the multizone dvd.
One thing doesn't work. I would like that all doors stay locked at ignition shut off and all doors unlock when I open the door from inside. With modifying clm_unlock_klm150, the doors stay locked and if I open twice to only open one door.

May I ask you what is the right configuration to maintain all doors locked at ignition shutoff and open all doors when opening twice one door?

Many thanks for your answer 

Kind regards 

Claude


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have modified my car and it works perfectly. I have the multizone dvd.
> One thing doesn't work. I would like that all doors stay locked at ignition shut off and all doors unlock when I open the door from inside. With modifying clm_unlock_klm150, the doors stay locked and if I open twice to only open one door.
> ...


All Doors versus Driver's Side Door only in configurable under iDrive settings:

iDrive "Settings" => "Door Locks" => "Unlock button" = "Driver's Door" or "All Doors"


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi! I have a problem with e-sys...

I downloaded e-sys 3.24 and psdzdata 56.2 lite that shawn sent me and installed them as the instructions says.

I start the program and connection is stablished correctly but when I press read FA and error occurred:

"Read FA failed! Possibility there is not FA stored in the VMC [060]
Negative response error:
code: the result contains an error
description: Service RDBI_FA has error in result: [Severity=2051][errorcodedescription=module offline].....; 
ECU: VCM_ETHERNET 
severity: error
[2130759743]"

When I try to read SVT appear a similar error...

Someone have an idea? Two weeks ago I was using esys 2.25 and psdzdata 2.54 and worked perfectly.


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi! I have a problem with e-sys...

I downloaded e-sys 3.24 and psdzdata 56.2 lite that shawn sent me and installed them as the instructions says.

I start the program and connection is stablished correctly but when I press read FA and error occurred:

"Read FA failed! Possibility there is not FA stored in the VMC [060]
Negative response error:
code: the result contains an error
description: Service RDBI_FA has error in result: [Severity=2051][errorcodedescription=module offline].....; 
ECU: VCM_ETHERNET 
severity: error
[2130759743]"

When I try to read SVT appear a similar error...

Someone have an idea? Two weeks ago I was using esys 2.25 and psdzdata 2.54 and worked perfectly.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ermonee86 said:


> Hi! I have a problem with e-sys...
> 
> I downloaded e-sys 3.24 and psdzdata 56.2 lite that shawn sent me and installed them as the instructions says.
> 
> ...


Are you using E-Sys Launcher 2.x, and if so, is the Car Series set correctly?


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you using E-Sys Launcher 2.x, and if so, is the Car Series set correctly?


Yes... Is possible I need Ediabas? I formatted windows and with the new e-sys I didn´t install ediabas...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ermonee86 said:


> Yes... Is possible I need Ediabas? I formatted windows and with the new e-sys I didn´t install ediabas...


Considering E-Sys does not use EDIABAS, nor has it ever used EDIABAS, why would you need EDIABAS? :dunno:

Try Read ECU instead of Read SVT.


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Considering E-Sys does not use EDIABAS, nor has it ever used EDIABAS, why would you need EDIABAS? :dunno:
> 
> Try Read ECU instead of Read SVT.


I don´t know, just think other options..:eeps:

Tomorrow I read ECU and if not, I´ll reinstall everything, what is better esyslauncher 2.2 or 2.3?

I´ll keep you informed

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ermonee86 said:


> I don´t know, just think other options..:eeps:
> 
> Tomorrow I read ECU and if not, I´ll reinstall everything, what is better esyslauncher 2.2 or 2.3?
> 
> ...


Use Latest Launcher. And make sure your E-Sys connection parameters are exactly as follows:

On E-Sys Toolbar Press the "Connect" Button and in the "Open Connection" window under "Target", select desired Target Vehicle based on car's Chassis.
(e.g. "TargetSelectorroject=F020-15-07-506, VehicleInfo=F020")

*NOTE: Do NOT select the Target with the "_DIRECT" suffix (e.g. TargetSelectorroject=F020-15-07-506, VehicleInfo=F020_DIRECT).

In the "Open Connection" window under "Interface" select "Connection via VIN".

In the "Open Connection" window under "vehicle-specific parameter (optional)" select "Series, I-Step Shipment", and *leave the two Dropdown boxes blank*.

*NOTE: *Do NOTselect "Read parameters from VCM*".

In the "Open Connection", select "Connect" button.

*NOTE: Window should pop up confirming successful connection)


----------



## Arta (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Yours link with Esys launcher and data v55 works perfectly. But this week I will get new F10 (production 2015-07-06), so need newer pszdata. Thanks for link in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arta said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Yours link with Esys launcher and data v55 works perfectly. But this week I will get new F10 (production 2015-07-06), so need newer pszdata. Thanks for link in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Send me TeamViewer Login in, and I will look at connection problem.


Finally I found the bug, there was a setting problem with ethernet. Now I can code again :banana:

Shawn thanks a lot for your patience!! :bow:


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Can a gentleman send me the link please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Can a gentleman send me the link please?


No, but I can.

PM sent.


----------



## ru-999 (Oct 10, 2015)

please get a link to the latest v56 PSdZData


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ru-999 said:


> please get a link to the latest v56 PSdZData


PM sent.


----------



## Depa (Jan 6, 2015)

Can a gentleman send me the link please?


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

can you please send me the link thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> can you please send me the link thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Depa said:


> Can a gentleman send me the link please?


No, but I can.

PM sent.


----------



## Mckee2001 (May 20, 2015)

hi , master

can you send me the link of psdzdata 56.5 and latest e-sys?

thanks.


----------



## Mckee2001 (May 20, 2015)

hi , master

can you send me the link of psdzdata 56.5 and latest e-sys?

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mckee2001 said:


> hi , master
> 
> can you send me the link of psdzdata 56.5 and latest e-sys?
> 
> thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## akhil1980 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Dealer had to do some programming to fix a known "Service Required since 01/2000" message. Does this mean I'm going to need 56.5 psdzdata? If yes, please PM me the link.
I seem to have lost almost all of my coding modifications.
Thx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akhil1980 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Dealer had to do some programming to fix a known "Service Required since 01/2000" message. Does this mean I'm going to need 56.5 psdzdata? If yes, please PM me the link.
> I seem to have lost almost all of my coding modifications.
> Thx.


Maybe. If you can't read an ECU, then you will need to update.


----------



## akhil1980 (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, I can read ECU but I am getting an error reading coding data for individual modules - ACSM, CAS etc.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akhil1980 said:


> Okay, I can read ECU but I am getting an error reading coding data for individual modules - ACSM, CAS etc.


What is E-Sys Launcher Car Series set to?


----------



## hfx1279 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

can you send me the link for psdzdata 56.5 and latest e-sys?

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hfx1279 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send me the link for psdzdata 56.5 and latest e-sys?
> 
> thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

strucko said:


> hello
> 
> would you send me link to latest PSZData
> 
> Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## doridorie (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello can I also have the latest pszdata? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

doridorie said:


> Hello can I also have the latest pszdata? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Rabo (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello can I also have the latest pszdata? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rabo said:


> Hello can I also have the latest pszdata? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

*Updated software*

My 2011 f10 was experiencing transmission problems. Shifting was erratic and rough. Still under cpo, I brought it to BMW. They did a complete software update. The car runs better than ever but it wiped out all my coding. I had bought the native software and icom clone. Although I haven't checked my I step yet, I fear I may not have the files needed to recode my car. Is it a matter of aquiring updated pzdate, copying, and dropping the files into my software, or is it more than that. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

copoutec said:


> My 2011 f10 was experiencing transmission problems. Shifting was erratic and rough. Still under cpo, I brought it to BMW. They did a complete software update. The car runs better than ever but it wiped out all my coding. I had bought the native software and icon clone. Although I haven't checked my I step yet, I fear I may not have the files needed to recode my car. Is it a matter of aquiring updated pzdate, copying, and dropping the files into my software, or is it more than that. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

Shawn my esys version is 3.25.3, my new I step is f010-15-11-503. What data do I need and do I need to scrap my esys version. Thank you.


----------



## neodergrosse (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Shaw! Can you send me the latest pszdata? THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

copoutec said:


> Shawn my esys version is 3.25.3, my new I step is f010-15-11-503. What data do I need and do I need to scrap my esys version. Thank you.





neodergrosse said:


> Hi Shaw! Can you send me the latest pszdata? THX


PM's sent.


----------



## keltis99 (Jun 5, 2015)

one for me too pls? tx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

keltis99 said:


> one for me too pls? tx


PM sent.


----------



## polarvogel (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm also interested in the latest full set of data files and software! :bigpimp:

I have a 02/2015 F31 (pre LCI) which was just updated during last check.

Thank you very much in advance, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

polarvogel said:


> I'm also interested in the latest full set of data files and software! :bigpimp:
> 
> I have a 02/2015 F31 (pre LCI) which was just updated during last check.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance, and Happy Holidays!


PM sent.


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

*Partitioned hard drive*

My hard drive was partitioned with the smaller partition (c) has esys on it. The larger partition (D) has psdzdata on it. Am I going to run into problems. The older version was set up that way but I am not sure on the paths. Thanks for any input.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

copoutec said:


> My hard drive was partitioned with the smaller partition (c) has esys on it. The larger partition (D) has psdzdata on it. Am I going to run into problems. The older version was set up that way but I am not sure on the paths. Thanks for any input.


Complete Data folder including PSdZData can be on a different drive (e.g. D:\Data) so long as E-Sys Option => Data Path is set to point to it.


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## oliversiewert (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I need a link to download the latest PSZData .

A link to the complete software package , would not be bad .

thanks thanks..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oliversiewert said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a link to download the latest PSZData .
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## McLarenF1GTR (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello, may I also have the links to the latest files as I need them to make my F22 headlight leds to work? Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

McLarenF1GTR said:


> Hello, may I also have the links to the latest files as I need them to make my F22 headlight leds to work? Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## yakha (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi
Can Please PM Links to pszdata 55.3 Full

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yakha said:


> Hi
> Can Please PM Links to pszdata 55.3 Full
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## aridain (Jan 1, 2015)

Could you PM me the link to the latest PSdZData, please?

Thanks


----------



## aridain (Jan 1, 2015)

Double post :/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aridain said:


> Could you PM me the link to the latest PSdZData, please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## u2chin (Mar 8, 2015)

I recently tried to recode my i3 with my old v.54.1_PSdZData_Lite: and no go. Can't even find the original token in the software... :thumbdwn:

Requesting link for newest PSdZdata lite please.

Also, what/where/who do I need to ask/download for new token now?

Thanks in advance for any and all assistance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

u2chin said:


> I recently tried to recode my i3 with my old v.54.1_PSdZData_Lite: and no go. Can't even find the original token in the software... :thumbdwn:
> 
> Requesting link for newest PSdZdata lite please.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi,

My F23 has been updated and all has been reset. When I try to code, I have this message when reading fdl read
CPS o.k.
cafd_00000909-004_000_033 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000909-004_000_033" not found! [C012]

I think this is due to update. May I ask you what I have to do? Is there any update of E-sys?

Thank in advance

Claude


----------



## claude5555 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi,

My F23 has been updated and all has been reset. When I try to code, I have this message when reading fdl read
CPS o.k.
cafd_00000909-004_000_033 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000909-004_000_033" not found! [C012]

I think this is due to update. May I ask you what I have to do? Is there any update of E-sys?

Thank in advance

Claude


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

claude5555 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My F23 has been updated and all has been reset. When I try to code, I have this message when reading fdl read
> CPS o.k.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## forillo111 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi
Could you PM me the link to the latest PSdZData, please?

Thanks, Thomas


----------



## forillo111 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi
Could you PM me the link to the latest PSdZData, please?

Thanks, Thomas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

forillo111 said:


> Hi
> Could you PM me the link to the latest PSdZData, please?
> 
> Thanks, Thomas


PM sent.


----------



## BMW525T (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Shawn,
Would be interested in the latest PSdZData too. Could you please PM me the link?

Thx 
BMW525t


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW525T said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Would be interested in the latest PSdZData too. Could you please PM me the link?
> 
> Thx
> BMW525t


PM sent.


----------



## Grifin (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello Shawn.
Could you PM me the link to the latest PSdZData, please?

Thanks


----------



## Grifin (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello Shawn.
Could you PM me the link to the latest PSdZData, please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grifin said:


> Hello Shawn.
> Could you PM me the link to the latest PSdZData, please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cicirtap said:


> Hi! I need latest psdzdata and launcher! Thanks!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## abuusyad (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi
If you could PM me links to the latest Esys, Launcher and psdz data, I would be thankful.


----------



## drguru (Apr 16, 2016)

abuusyad said:


> Hi
> If you could PM me links to the latest Esys, Launcher and psdz data, I would be thankful.


Really sorry, I am on holidays will b back on 23. Will definitely do it.
If you need now please pm Shaun.
Thank you
GSB


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abuusyad said:


> Hi
> If you could PM me links to the latest Esys, Launcher and psdz data, I would be thankful.





drguru said:


> Really sorry, I am on holidays will b back on 23. Will definitely do it.
> If you need now please pm Shaun.
> Thank you
> GSB


PM's sent.


----------



## StikiGreenZ (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi! 

I need latest psdzdata lite (to code BMW F10) and launcher! Thanks in advance.

Sandeep


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StikiGreenZ said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need latest psdzdata lite (to code BMW F10) and launcher! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sandeep


PM sent.


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn! Is possible to send me new psdzdata? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ermonee86 said:


> Hi Shawn! Is possible to send me new psdzdata? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## tmgp (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Just received a new F15, can you send me the latest software to start coding (PSdZData & E-Sys)?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tmgp said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Just received a new F15, can you send me the latest software to start coding (PSdZData & E-Sys)?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


PM sent.


----------



## AJVBMW (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn, please send link for data to code F10, many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AJVBMW said:


> Hi Shawn, please send link for data to code F10, many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

hey Shawn,

Could you send me the latest PSdZData files?

thanks in advance, Daniel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oceandiver86 said:


> hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the latest PSdZData files?
> 
> thanks in advance, Daniel


PM sent.


----------



## chrysalis69 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Shaun,
can you please send me the lastest esys and psdzdata.

Much appreciated,
Stefan


----------



## chrysalis69 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Shaun,
can you please send me the lastest esys and psdzdata.

Much appreciated,
Stefan


----------



## darren43 (Aug 31, 2016)

*software*

I need the software needed to code my 2004 330ci convertible.I am a little confused on which software I need to code my car with. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chrysalis69 said:


> Hi Shaun,
> can you please send me the lastest esys and psdzdata.
> 
> Much appreciated,
> Stefan


PM sent.


----------



## darren43 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Im confused*

esys and psdzdata,or INPA


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

darren43 said:


> esys and psdzdata,or INPA


Is that a question or request?


----------



## darose162 (Sep 4, 2016)

*PSZDATA link please!*

PSZDATA LINK PLEASE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

darose162 said:


> PSZDATA LINK PLEASE!!! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## BessyxF (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Can you please send me the lastest esys and psdzdata, esys gave me an error said that my pszdata was outdated..

Thanks in advance,
Bessy


----------



## BessyxF (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Can you please send me the lastest esys and psdzdata, esys gave me an error said that my pszdata was outdated..

Thanks in advance,
Bessy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BessyxF said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you please send me the lastest esys and psdzdata, esys gave me an error said that my pszdata was outdated..
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Bessy


PM sent.


----------



## dustin21n (Dec 7, 2016)

Shaun,

Can i get the link for pszdata and esys. Thank you


----------



## dustin21n (Dec 7, 2016)

Shaun,

Can i get the link for pszdata and esys. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dustin21n said:


> Shaun,
> 
> Can i get the link for pszdata and esys. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the lastest : esys and psdzdata and INPA.

I'have an X5 F15

Does they run under Windows10?

Much appreciated,

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the lastest : esys and psdzdata and INPA.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn 

thank you , could you send me also ISTA D Rheingold

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> thank you , could you send me also ISTA D Rheingold
> 
> Thanks a lot


This is PSdZdata thread. Requests for Rheingold need to be made here:

_Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?_
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

hi 

I've a problem to download ISTAD , the size is 10,9Go and . Mega says : Your available browser storage for MEGA cannot handle this download size. In fact with gogle chrome the browser storage size is only 4,9 Go. 

Could you help to find a solution for this donwnload. It is not possible to split ISTAD in 3 parts?

Or do you recommand me another browser?

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> hi
> 
> I've a problem to download ISTAD , the size is 10,9Go and . Mega says : Your available browser storage for MEGA cannot handle this download size. In fact with gogle chrome the browser storage size is only 4,9 Go.
> 
> ...


Clear your Browser cache.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Marc412 said:


> hi
> 
> I've a problem to download ISTAD , the size is 10,9Go and . Mega says : Your available browser storage for MEGA cannot handle this download size. In fact with gogle chrome the browser storage size is only 4,9 Go.
> 
> ...


Enter "chrome://settings/cookies" & select enter in address bar
Type "Mega."
Alternatively, use Mega Downloader.


----------



## zonerc (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn 
Can I have a link to the latest Pszddata and esys please?
Thank you in advance
Roy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zonerc said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can I have a link to the latest Pszddata and esys please?
> Thank you in advance
> Roy


PM sent.


----------



## omarsat89 (Sep 14, 2016)

Can you send me the link please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

omarsat89 said:


> Can you send me the link please


PM sent.


----------



## joopi (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Could you send me a link to the latest Pszddata, esys and ISTA please?

Thank you
Jan


----------

